# mass effect 2, wie auf englisch stellen?



## b3nder79 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

 habe die deutsche Version von Mass Effect 2 normal im Laden gekauft. Würde jetzt aber gerne auf Englisch spielen und habe dafür keinerlei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden.

 Weiß jemand, ob bzw. wie man das umstellen kann. Denke, dass die Originalsprachausgabe wesentlich besser ist. 

 Danke,
 b3nder


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Deutsche Sync des weiblichen Shepard sehr gelungen.
 Die männliche dagegen ist    

 Am besten wäre natürlich englische Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Subs. 

 Und normalerweise kann man bei der Installation wählen in welcher Sprache das Spiel laufen soll.


----------



## b3nder79 (28. Januar 2010)

Leider konnte ich es bei der Installation nicht auswählen. Hatte die erste Installation sogar abgebrochen, weil ich dachte, es vielleicht verpasst zu haben. 
 Aber auch beim zweiten Versuch konnte ich nichts auswählen. War also automatisch auf deutsch.


----------



## alceleniel (28. Januar 2010)

Bevor die Installation startet müssten irgendwo ein paar (sehr) kleine Flaggen sein. Da die kanadische wählen.

 Es geht aber auch hinterher noch. Dazu verweise ich mal auf einen Thread in unserem Forum mit der*** . 

 Dort ist auch beschrieben wie man mit englischer Sprache und deutschen Untertiteln spielen kann.


----------



## b3nder79 (28. Januar 2010)

Super, Danke Alceleniel,
 hat prima geklappt. Finde es auf Englisch deutlich authentischer.


----------



## david16 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ein anderes Problem:
 Ich hab die Digital Deluxe Edition vom ea download store, allerdings lässt sich das Spiel irgendwie nicht auf Deutsch installieren.
 Ich kann beim Setup lediglich zwischen den Setup Sprachen Ungarisch, Spanisch, Tschechisch, Russich und Englisch auswählen.
 Wie aber installiere ich es auf deutsch?
 Ich habe bereits versuch den oben gennanten trick andersherum anzuwenden, aber anstatt des Textes im Menü stehen bei mir nur Zahlen?
 Hat irgentwer vielleicht ne Idee? Ich würd das Spiel schon ganz gerne auf Deutsch spielen.


----------



## alceleniel (29. Januar 2010)

Die Zahlen stehen da, wenn die Sprachfiles nicht existieren. 

 Du konntest beim Kauf doch eine Sprache auswählen. Da hast du doch sicher deutsch genommen


----------



## StarBuGs (29. Januar 2010)

alceleniel schrieb:


> Die Zahlen stehen da, wenn die Sprachfiles nicht existieren.
> 
> Du konntest beim Kauf doch eine Sprache auswählen. Da hast du doch sicher deutsch genommen





david16 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein anderes Problem:
> Ich hab die Digital Deluxe Edition vom ea download store, allerdings lässt sich das Spiel irgendwie nicht auf Deutsch installieren.
> Ich kann beim Setup lediglich zwischen den Setup Sprachen Ungarisch, Spanisch, Tschechisch, Russich und Englisch auswählen.
> Wie aber installiere ich es auf deutsch?
> ...


 
 ich hab das gleiche problem 
 und man konnte es nicht auswellen welche sprache man haben will. m

 bei Dragon Age konnte ich das, bei Mass Effect 2 nicht

 Gruß


----------



## veilchen (30. Januar 2010)

alceleniel schrieb:


> Bevor die Installation startet müssten irgendwo ein paar (sehr) kleine Flaggen sein. Da die kanadische wählen.
> 
> Es geht aber auch hinterher noch. Dazu verweise ich mal auf einen Thread in unserem Forum mit der*** .
> 
> Dort ist auch beschrieben wie man mit englischer Sprache und deutschen Untertiteln spielen kann.


   Danke für die Anleitung.

 ich hab Mass Effect 2 auf Englisch installiert (Ausgangspunkt) und genau das gemacht was du im dritten Post beschrieben hast.
 Es besteht dann das Problem dass die Untertitel trotzdem Englisch sind. Das löst man wie folgt.

 1) Voraussetzung erst die LOC-Dateien umbennen (in meinem Beispiel von INT aud DEU)

 2) auf der DVD 1 ist ein Archiv Namens german.rar - dieses entpacken (hat dann eine Größe von 2,34 GB) und in BioGame/CockedPC die Datei "BIOGame_DEU.tlk suchen

 3) die Datei in ...Mass Effect 2/BioGame/CockedPC kopieren

 4) die bereits vorhandene Datei BIOGame_INT.tlk backupen bzw. in einen anderen Ordner ausschneiden

 5) jetzt die Datei BIOGame_DEU.tlk in BIOGame_INT.tlk umbennen

 6) in der sku.ini Datei (.../Mass Effect 2/data/) den Parameter TextLanguage aud DEU setzen und speichern

 und die coole englische Sprachausgabe mit samt deutschen Untertiteln genießen.


 Gruß
 veilchen


----------

